# GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA



## null

Various landscapes across China

Terrace field,Yunnan Province 




























Jiuzhai Valley,Sichuan Province




























Karst landform,Guangxi Autonomous Region 



















Tianchi,Jilin Province(Shared with N.Korea)




























Zhangjiajie,Hunan Province




























Qinghai Lake,Qinghai Province



















Mt.Everest,Tibet Autonomous Region(Shared with Nepal) 




























to be continued...


----------



## null

Mt.Lu,Jiangxi Province




























Mt.Wuyi,Fujian Province























Bashang,Heibei Province










































































































Daxing'anling,Heilongjiang Province










































Baihe,Beijing











































to be continued


----------



## panamaboy9016

*Nice!*

Nice pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## null

Daocheng,Sichuan Province


















































Balikun,Xinjiang Autonomous Region 










































Mt.Heng,Hunan Province




























Mt.Four Girls,Sichuan Province





































to be continued...


----------



## Sinjin P.

^^ Nice photos null, very crisp and colourful... kay: There are not just 8 wonders in the world I should say, there are millions!


----------



## cinosanap

Lol, the title reminds me of a little joke I heard a while ago.

In the beginning Gabriel asked God what he was going to do over the week. "I'm going to create the Earth," replied God, "and I'll start with Scotland". He terraformed great mountains and glens. He added lochs, heather and beautiful wildlife. "Don't you think you are being a little gracious towards Scotland?" asked Gabriel. "Not really," God said, "you should see who I am giving them for neighbours!"


----------



## null

Various Pix from Western China


----------



## gaoanyu

Wow, you have a very colourful collection of pictures here  thanks for sharing!


----------



## sc4ish

chinese landscapes are wonderful!

hope someday i can say free tibet got wonderful landscapes too


----------



## samsonyuen

Beautiful photos. The first two are amazing! Are these your own that you've taken from traveling?


----------



## cmoonflyer

*China  - the beautiful  ! *


----------



## Cloudship

Null- I was poking through that ste, and they have some incredible pictures. Unfortunately I can't read thee the text - so I don't know what I am loking at!

Do you know if there is a picture on there of the Comorant fishermen at dusk anywhere on there?


----------



## null

*Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region* 














































Keshiketeng,Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region[/b] 














































Mt.Bogeda,Xinjiang Autonomous Region[/b] 



























































































Tianchi



















Tianshan


----------



## Avens

Absolutely, unbelievably beautiful. China is an amazing place and i can't wait to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## FlowFlow

well, apparently, every place on Earth would have looked a wee bit better if only we didn't destroy it or turn it into golf courses..

Very beautiful pics!! It's like those pics you see in a Hallmark card..


----------



## null

Yangzhuoyong Co,Tibet




























Xishuangbanna,Yunnan





































Shangrila,Yunnan






































Stone Forest,Yunnan


----------



## Kiss the Rain

I SHALL fight to preserve this.


----------



## the spliff fairy

id love to see these pix, half of them don't load.


----------



## poshbakerloo

wow i'm off to China!!


----------



## null

Kanas, Xinjiang


----------



## HKG

Landscapes of China -2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14580520#post14580520


----------



## the spliff fairy

Mt Huangshan,


----------



## HKG

*GuangXi scenery*


----------



## 3tmk

I thought China was an atheist state, what is God doing there?
Plus isn't the population buddhist?
lol


----------



## DG

i am speechless


----------



## HKG

3tmk said:


> I thought China was an atheist state, what is God doing there?
> Plus isn't the population buddhist?
> lol


atheist state?
China is not a Buddhism country,but some regions and citizens are believe Buddha.


----------



## whitechoco

Marvellous landscapes!!!! 
Some of the pics are very colorful, and remind me a little bit of the movie Hero, which is far from being perfect, but absolutely stunning estheticelly.

Does somebody know some of the areas where this movie was shot?


----------



## HKG

whitechoco said:


> Marvellous landscapes!!!!
> Some of the pics are very colorful, and remind me a little bit of the movie Hero, which is far from being perfect, but absolutely stunning estheticelly.
> 
> Does somebody know some of the areas where this movie was shot?


I found on the web,it said Hero was shot in DunHuang ( 敦煌 ),but I am not 100% sure!

wiki--
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunhuang


----------



## HKG

*Mountain Emei,located SiChuan Province.*


----------



## foadi

awesmoe stuff


----------



## F-ian

> GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA


but Most Chinese don't Believe in God :nuts: 

btw awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Farean said:


> but Most Chinese don't Believe in God :nuts:


who said that? 
You can believe anything you like!


----------



## whitechoco

5684 said:


> I found on the web,it said Hero was shot in DunHuang ( 敦煌 ),but I am not 100% sure!
> 
> wiki--
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunhuang


Thanks! yeah it looks like the desert part of the movie.
In the same way, does the green bamboos forest in "house of the flying daggers" really exist? I guess yes, but where is it located?


----------



## VaastuShastra

I love Chinese landscapes! 

India, China, Europe (and Russia), Japan, Korea, South East Asia, Brazil - my favorite places on Earth.


----------



## JD

5684 said:


> who said that?
> You can believe anything you like!


so they do? And what exactly is their believe?


----------



## JD

3tmk said:


> I thought China was an atheist state, what is God doing there?
> Plus isn't the population buddhist?
> lol


er...thats a stereotype. Like Christian actors from Hong Kong going to Buddhist temple in movies so that stereotype stays alive.


----------



## VaastuShastra

Who cares anyway - it was just a figure of speech


----------



## duskdawn

whitechoco said:


> Thanks! yeah it looks like the desert part of the movie.
> In the same way, does the green bamboos forest in "house of the flying daggers" really exist? I guess yes, but where is it located?


It's on Yellow Mountain (Mt Huangshan) in Anhui Province
If you check above they are already posted.
And to be specific, this is the bamboo forest, where is located in Emerald Valley of Yellow Mt.


----------



## HKG

tytler said:


> so they do? And what exactly is their believe?



Buddha,Jesus,Taoism..and more,citizens in China are no exactly to believe,and I don't believe in anything!


----------



## HKG

whitechoco said:


> In the same way, does the green bamboos forest in "house of the flying daggers" really exist? I guess yes, but where is it located?





duskdawn said:


> It's on Yellow Mountain (Mt Huangshan) in Anhui Province
> If you check above they are already posted.
> And to be specific, this is the bamboo forest, where is located in Emerald Valley of Yellow Mt.


I found on web,this movie was shot in Sichuan Province ,not in the Mountain HuangShan.
Do you know the pandas are live in Sichuan,cause they like bamboo!

http://news.xinhuanet.com/travel/2005-11/02/content_3718097.htm


Sichuan location










You have a mistake,Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon was shot in Mountain Huangshan.
http://photo.poco.cn/lastphoto-htx-id-691069.shtml










AnHui Province,Mountain HuangShan location


----------



## hohoho

YeahWho said:


> ^^ South Sand Islands are beautiful., But, sorry, they don't belong to China as their sovereignty is still in dispute among Malaysia, Vietnam, Brunei, and Taiwan (not if the Phillippines is included).


The South China Sea Islands stand at the crossroads of the shipping lanes between Pacific and Indian Oceans, Asia and Oceania ,and are of great importance to transportation and national defense.

Long ago ,the ancestors of the Chinese people began to live there so that China has alwasys had sovereignty over the area.




The controllers of The South China Sea Islands.

wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_China_Sea_Islands


The South China Sea Islands (or Nanhai Islands, simplified: 南海诸岛, traditional: 南海諸島, pinyin: Nánhǎi Zhūdǎo) consist of over 250 around 1-km² islands, atolls, cays, shoals, reefs, and sandbars in the South China Sea.

The Spratly Islands, disputed between Brunei, China(Hainan), Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam 
The Paracel Islands, disputed between China(Hainan), Taiwan, Vietnam 
The Pratas Islands, disputed between China, Taiwan 
The Macclesfield Bank, disputed between China, Vietnam, Taiwan 
The Scarborough Shoal, disputed between China, the Philippines, Taiwan 

There are minerals, natural gas, and oil deposits on the islands and their nearby seafloor. Because of the economic, military, and transportational importance, the control, especially of the Spratlys, has been in dispute by China and several Southeast Asian countries such as Vietnam, in the mid-20th century onwards. True occupation and control are shared between the claimants. (See Claims and control)

History

The countries with the most extensive participation and well documented history on the South China Sea Islands are China and Vietnam.

The South China Sea Islands were collectively named the Tough Heads of the Surging Sea (漲海崎頭 Zhànghǎi Qítóu) and Coral Cays (珊瑚洲 Shanhu Zhou) since their discovery by the Chinese in the Qin Dynasty. But seafaring did not occur until the next dynasty, the Han Dynasty. After the Song Dynasty, the Islands had been called The Thousand-Mile Long Sands (千里長沙) and Myriad-Mile Stony Embankment (萬里石塘).

There are houses dated back to the Tang or Song Dynasty on Ganquan Island (甘泉島), which nowadays is under dispute with Vietnam. In 1045, during the reign of Emperor Renzong of Song China, imperial troops (王師) were sent to the Paracel Islands. The fishermen of Hainan composed various "Notebooks on Paths and Timing" (更路簿) that recorded over 200 routes, the time needed for sailing among the different isles, and the names of over 100 islands commonly used by the fishermen.

Some of the voyages of Zheng He passed by the Islands, though they probably did not dock on them. There is an atoll in the Spratly Islands named after Zheng He though.

Vietnamese fishermen and merchants also have been exploring the South Sea Islands, with a less well-known presence, due to the historically unofficial capacity and shorter records. Vietnamese official documents cite Vietnamese ancient historical records of control and exploitation of the island, and dispute Chinese claims and records.

In the 19th century, as a part of Occupation of Indochina, France claimed control of the Spratlys until the 1930s, exchanging a few with the British. During World War II, the Islands were annexed by Japan.

The Republic of China founded in 1911 claimed the islands as part of the province of Canton (Guangdong).........


----------



## HKG

*Hainan Island*

the second largest island in China.

One will enjoy tropical scenery everywhere on Hainan.There is a large area of tropical forest,a variety of evergreen plants,palm trees,plus many special biological phenomena ,such as plate - like roots,blossoms on old stems and so on.

Hainan is the main production area for tropical cash crops such as rubber,coconuts,oil palms,sisal and pepper...........

It is a famous tourist place,reputed to be a ''pearl'' in the South China Sea.
Moreover ,Sanya City in the south has green seawater ,blue sky and charming scenery.Many famous scenic spots attract thousands of visitors every day!

Sanya location









Hainan location


----------



## HKG

*Hainan Island - 2*

Hainan Island was originally connected to the mainland,untill the land sank to let in the sea and form Qiongzhou Strait ,whose narrowest point is only 18km wide.

Hainan Island has an abundance of resources ,these include the most famous iron ore in China ,the renowned Yinggehai Salt Field ,and the rich natural gas fields that lie under the sea basin from the mouth of the Pearl River to Beibu Bay.


----------



## HKG

*Hainan Island - 3*

Hotels in the Island

all images found in Chinese goolge:Sanya,or in the Hainan travel websites.


----------



## HKG

*Wuyi Mountain,location Fujian*

Mount WuYi,situated in the northwest of Fujian Province,has green water and peaks that are fantastic ,precipitous,elegant and beautiful.Since ancient times ,it has enjoyed the reputation of being '' the most marvelous and elegant mountain in the southeast''. UNESCO lists it as a world nature and cultural heritage. It is known as a '' biological showcase of the world''.

Do you know,Mount WuYi is one of the original places of Taoism 道教?


----------



## HKG

*Wuyi Mountain -2*

The Nine-curve Stream 

The essence of Mount WuYi is the Nine-Curve Stream,which has nice curves and is about 7.5 km long.The stream is green and crystal clear and winds its way among the mountains.If you take a bamboo raft to visit the Nine-curve Stream,you can enjoy the beautiful scenery on both banks.



















nice shape of the Nine-Curve Stream


----------



## HKG

*Wuyi Mountain -3*

Mount Wuyi contains 36 peaks that adopt different postures.
The highest peak is the Three Admiration Peak which is 717.7m high.

Fujian Province location


----------



## HKG

*Oolong Tea*

Oolong tea from the Wuyi mountains in the Fujian province of China. Wuyi Oolong grows defiantly in the gaps of the mountainous rock, rendering cultivation both arduous and spellbindingly beautiful. This tea is famous for its 'dragonfly's head, frog's limbs and three colors.


----------



## HKG

*Tarim Basin*

The Tarim Basin encircled by the Tianshan Mountains,Kunlun Mountains,Altyn Tagh Mountains and the Pamirs. With a total area of 530,000 km2, is the largest inland basin in the world.Because of the mountain barriers , the weather there is extremely dry. It has a typical geomorphology of dry wind erosion and wind deposit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarim_Basin

The periphery of the Basin is Gobi land made up of stone fragments. The Gobi land is very permeable . In summer the melted ice and snow from the high mountains flow down and permeates the ground so that the surface of the Gobi is always dry.

Within the Gobi land,there are intermittent oasis forming a strip-like belt.Each oasis is rich in grass and water flowing through a network of channels and farmland,with many trees to provide shelter.This has helped the local economy to develop and the people of the basin mostly live here.


----------



## HKG

*Tarim Basin - 2*

The Taklamakan Desert located in the Tarim Basin ,is about 1,000 km long from east to west and about 400 km wide from south to north.It has an area of about 330,000 km2 and is the largest desert in China.

Various dunes can be found in the Taklamakan Desert , some are like new moon,some like waves. The average height is more than 100 m and some can be 200 or 300 m high.

The desert area is very dry,with no rain at all throughout a year, making conditions for life extremely difficult.

Rich oil deposits are buried under the Tarim Basin so that people call it an ''oil sea''. In recent years 
more and more scientists and explorers have traveled there for reseach.


----------



## HKG

*Yangtze River*

The Yangtze River (chinese= ChangJiang,means long river ).

Yangtze River originates from the main peak of the Tanggula Mountains on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau , and passes through 11 provinces,cities and autonomous regions. Finally flowing into the East China Sea. With a length of more than 6,300 km,it is the longest river in China and the third longest river in the world.

Geladandong snowy mountains is the source of the Yangtze River in Qinghai Province.





















map of major rivers
http://www.chinapage.com/river/river.html


----------



## HKG

*Yangtze River - 2*

The upper reaches of the Yangtze feature a big vertical drop,with torrents and many gorges flanked by towering mountains ,such as the Tiger-Leaping Gorge, Three Gorges ,and so on.

The Tiger-Leaping Gorge located in LiJiang Naxi Autonmous County of YunNan Province,the Tiger-Leaping Gorge is about 16 km long. The mountains on both banks of the gorge rise over 3,000 m above the river and the drop of the roaring river reaches 200 m. At its narrowest point ,the gorge is only 30 m wide .It is said that there was once a huge tiger that leaped over it,hence the name ''Tiger Leaping Gorge''.

web-
http://www.doyouhike.net/forum/183193,0,0,2.html




















The Three Gorges


----------



## null

Tibet,August 2007

Photos by 麦哲伦


----------



## HKG

*Yarlung Zangbo River*

The Yarlung Zangbo River is one of the highest rivers in China,originating from the northern peaks of Himalayas. The part flowing through Chinese territory is altogether 2,057 km long.

The upper reaches of the Yarlung Zangbo River lie in a frigid zone.Here are broad river valleys,most of which are flat and shallow.The current here is slow and there are many lakes and swamps.The large area of aboriginal grassland is a paradise for wild animals,such as the Tibetan antelope .blue sheep ,wild donkeys and wild yaks.

The middle reaches of the river alternate between narrow and broad river valleys that are distributed like a string of beads.

large picture
http://gxs.shiyan.gov.cn/old/ADMIN/showpic/2006622190653.jpg


satellite from the sky


----------



## HKG

*Yarlung Zangbo River-2*

In the lower reaches, the river rounds a high mountain in the eastern part of the Himalayas and turn south ,forming the largest canyon in the world - the Yarlung Zangbo Canyon.


----------



## phillybud

VaastuShastra said:


> I love Chinese landscapes!
> 
> India, China, Europe (and Russia), Japan, Korea, South East Asia, Brazil - my favorite places on Earth.


 Conspicuous by it's absence from your list of favorite places is North America and Africa.


----------



## HKG

*Suzhou City*

Suzhou is a famous historical and cultural city,it was first built in the 6th century.

There are many gardens and the city is crisscrossed with streams and have more than 380 bridges.

In December 1997,UNESCO listed the classical gardens of Suzhou as a world cultural heritage site.

Here is a satellite image of Suzhou City,gardens are all over the city!

http://bbs.godeyes.cn/Upload/2006/10/26/193822.jpg

Suzhou City location










Suzhou river city





































a part of the Suzhou river city map


----------



## HKG

*Suzhou City - 2*

These kind of traditional buildings ad bridges were designed by ancient Chinese for thousands of years,their cultures were spread to Japan,Korea,southeast Asia and Tibet.

Suzhou gardens


----------



## HKG

*Suzhou City - 3*

Suzhou gardens man made rocks,another ancient culture for designing a garden.

( all these images are found in google search and Baidu.com=suzhou )


----------



## HKG

*Suzhou City - 4*

The traditional Chinese style gardens were highly influenced to the neighbors of Japan and Korea ,hence Japanese and Korean gardens are looked close to Chinese classical gardens,but Chinese gardens are much larger and number less!


----------



## Harkeb

what an obnoxious and insultive name for a thread "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA", when God is not even acknowledged, nor respected in this godless country. :2cents:


----------



## TU 'cane

Oh my, that is absolutely beautfiul. I hope there will never be any development on these lands.


----------



## Scion

Harkeb said:


> what an obnoxious and insultive name for a thread "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA", when God is not even acknowledged, nor respected in this godless country. :2cents:


Just read the title as:

"Whoever/Whatever it is that creates landscapes must have spent a little more time on China"


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Harkeb said:


> what an obnoxious and insultive name for a thread "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA", when God is not even acknowledged, nor respected in this godless country. :2cents:


Hey "freedom of speech." Using your western tactics against you, haha.


----------



## alessandro_q

Harkeb said:


> what an obnoxious and insultive name for a thread "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA", when God is not even acknowledged, nor respected in this godless country. :2cents:


Maybe He spent that long because He wanted to count the people living there !!!


----------



## Intoxication

I don't see what the problem is?! I love the title of this thread! :laugh: Thats what pulled me in! :yes: Beautiful China! :applause: Keep it up guys! :cheers:


----------



## Scion




----------



## Scion




----------



## t-bang!

sh*%t! i'm so envious of those two folks on the 2nd pic, CHINA IS DIVINE! :bow:


----------



## cloudyhart

Great pictures! Are the first two photographs or paintings?


----------



## HKG

湖北神农架 Located Hubei


----------



## HKG

天湖 Lake of Heaven 
http://photo.xitek.com//showphoto.php?photoid=328376



















http://spaces.xinmin.cn/?uid-128097-action-viewspace-itemid-45633


----------



## alessandro_q

It's beautiful and megadiverse !!!


----------



## HKG

卧龙湾 Located Xinjiang
photos by my friend FengYun BianHuan.










月亮湾


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Harkeb said:


> what an obnoxious and insultive name for a thread "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA", when God is not even acknowledged, nor respected in this godless country. :2cents:


I guess it's just not your God. :cheers:


----------



## HKG

*坎布拉国家森林公园 Kan Bula National Park*


----------



## HKG

^^
*坎布拉国家森林公园 Kan Bula National Park,located Qinghai*

All pictures found in Baidu.com.


----------



## HKG

*Tea producing area*


----------



## HKG

City of San-Ya ,Hainan province.


----------



## HKG

*Fields*


----------



## l'eau

5684 said:


> 天湖 Lake of Heaven
> http://photo.xitek.com//showphoto.php?photoid=328376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spaces.xinmin.cn/?uid-128097-action-viewspace-itemid-45633


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::uh::uh:
looks like paradise:uh::uh:
need i say more?


----------



## HKG

Thanks mate !


----------



## earthJoker

Lake of Heaven looks men-made.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

It's a reservoir, you can see the dam from afar.


----------



## earthJoker

The vegetation on the shores (or the lack of) where the giveaway to me.


----------



## HKG

:applause:You're right,it is a hydropower station 
Located Guangxi province.

广西天湖水电站.


----------



## HKG

*Soil Forest , Located Yunnan Province*


----------



## MikeVegas

^reminds me of Cappadocia Turkey.


----------



## Mordaunt-S

unbeliveable photos, just unreal


----------



## Mordaunt-S

5684 said:


> 湖北神农架 Located Hubei


this one reminds me of a " Kill Bill ".

I can almost see Uma Thurman carrying those buckets :lol:

Am I on to something ?


----------



## HKG

I haven't watch Kill Bill !


----------



## Mordaunt-S

ahh , your mistake my friend


----------



## HKG

jure radić;24395314 said:


> this one reminds me of a " Kill Bill ".
> 
> I can almost see Uma Thurman carrying those buckets :lol:
> 
> Am I on to something ?





jure radić;24411364 said:


> ahh , your mistake my friend


----------



## HKG

*Xizang*


----------



## HKG

*Located Xizang*

http://www.huaxia-ng.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=5772&extra=page=1


----------



## HKG

Located Xinjiang 五彩滩


----------



## HKG

Under Mt Tianshan


----------



## HKG

Jilin


----------



## YeahWho

HKG said:


> *Soil Forest , Located Yunnan Province*


Looks more like Bryce Canyon, Utah, USA. But, of course, Bryce Canyon is much more beautiful.


----------



## HKG

神仙湾 Xinjiang










Tianshan 天山天池


----------



## HKG

Ming Shi Greenfield Land,located Guangxi Province of China 广西明仕田园风光
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_27780.html

明仕田园，距广西大新县城53公里，属国家一级景点.


----------



## HKG

Ming Shi Greenfield Land China
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/34012_148.html


----------



## HKG

Ming Shi Greenfield Land
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_27802.html





































*scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Parisian Girl

These are great! Beautiful photography and stunning locations too! :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Thanks!

Chinese New Year in West Lake 26-1-2012.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/59/14_580367.html


----------



## HKG

*Chinese New Year's fireworks 2012*

*Fireworks in the city of Guangzhou* 24-1-2012

http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19917


----------



## HKG

*Fireworks in the city of Dalian *


----------



## Yellow Fever

awesome firework displays!


----------



## HKG

Happy Chinese New Year to my dear YF!

Plum flowers in the Chinese New Year
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=19918&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thank you very much! Those are very beautiful flowers! :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227

Astonishing #187


----------



## HKG

Thankyou, love you!

there are more fireworks show in this thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88005469#post88005469


----------



## HKG

Hainan Island, South China Sea Island.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19921&pid=84611&page=1&extra=page=1#pid84611

Lovers's Bridge

吾支洲岛的情人桥


----------



## HKG

The fairyland - Jiuzhaigou Valley
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=14302&pid=84614&page=2&extra=#pid84614


----------



## HKG

North East China
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19922&page=1&extra=page=1


----------



## HKG

North East China , Jilin 14-1 2012


----------



## HKG

North East china


----------



## ArtZ

Excellent photos. Thanks for the sharing! kay:


----------



## HKG

Thankyou!

*Perfect wedding in Yu Long River, Guangxi, china.*

http://photo.wed114.cn/sheying_88763_2.html


----------



## HKG

Yu Long River
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=11411&page=2&extra=page=3

广西遇龙河


----------



## HKG

West [email protected]@China.
http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h409/Lhasaguy-5/Chinese Landscape 2/


----------



## HKG

East River Lake, Chenzhou city, Hunan Province, China.

东江湖, 位于湖南省 郴州的资兴市东江上游.

http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h409/Lhasaguy-5/Chinese Landscape 2/


----------



## HKG

Sanya City
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Hainan Island China/


----------



## HKG

The Hong Kong Big Buddha
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/


----------



## HKG

Shangri-La, Yunnan Province, China.
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Yunnan Province China/


----------



## HKG

Turtle Peak, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, China.

龟峰山，位于江西省 上饶市。

http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Landscape/


----------



## Yellow Fever

for some reasons, that budda looka scary!


----------



## Linguine

fantastic images from China...:cheers:


----------



## gabo79

:applause:OMG.


----------



## everywhere

^^ It was resurrected at last!!! :lol::banana:


----------



## HKG

Dinghu Hill, Zhaoqing City, Guangdong Province, China.

广东省 肇庆市 鼎湖山

http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee424/lhasaguy-3/Chinese Landscape/


----------



## HKG

Wuhan Donghu Lake 武汉东湖 2012
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee424/lhasaguy-3/Chinese Landscape/


----------



## HKG

Tang empire Silk roads sketch map, photo was taken in Xi An city.

Large map
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/attachments/month_1205/20120528_f767c751f5da9e113ca8NRZj940D7aZN.jpg


.


----------



## HKG

Summer Palace in Summer 2012
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee424/lhasaguy-3/Beijing China/


----------



## HKG

Summer Palace in Summer -2


----------



## gabo79

Fantastic.


----------



## HKG

Thanks!

Guilin
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=4993&pid=85272&page=2&extra=page=3#pid85272


----------



## HKG

I wish I can carry the beautiful Guilin scenery to my home!
http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/Lhasaguy-4/chinese landscape/


----------



## HKG

-2


----------



## HKG

Wuyi Mountain, Fujian Province China. 武夷山

http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/Lhasaguy-4/Fujian Province China/


----------



## HKG

Antonio227 said:


> I need to know China before dying. That´s it.




Haha thankyou!

Xi'an city park @ 16th June 2012
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/chinese cities/


----------



## HKG

Jiaqiang hill @ Hebei Province . China . June2012
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/Chinese Landscape/

夹墙山 位于承德市郊红石砬沟桥东4公里

Hebei Province location


----------



## HKG

Lhasa city @ Tibet Region . China.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836952


----------



## HKG

Lhasa city @ Tibet Region . China . Sept 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92529102#post92529102

Lhasa location


----------



## HKG

Boshan Wetland Park @ Shandong Province June 2012
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/Chinese Landscape/

山东省 博山 如月湖湿地公园 大熊猫馆


----------



## HKG

Dandong Phoenix Mountain @ Liaoning Province May 2012
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/Chinese Landscape/

辽宁丹东凤凰山


----------



## HKG

Dandong Phoenix Mountain -2


----------



## HKG

Xinjiang DaoTiao Ridge Landscape @ Qitai County . Xinjiang Province
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Landscape/

新疆奇台县 奇台刀条岭景区
http://baike.baidu.com/view/3452521.htm

Xinjiang Province


----------



## HKG

XinHe meanders @ Lee Village . Shanxi Province
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/Landscape of China/

山西晋城李寨风景区 沁河第一湾


----------



## HKG

Happy Dragon Boat Festival today!
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Landscape/


----------



## HKG

Xinjiang landscape!
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/Chinese Landscape/


----------



## HKG

Fenghuang ancient city @ China Sept 2011
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Chinese Ancient Town/


----------



## HKG

Yunnan Xishuangbanna @ China June 2012
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/Yunnan Province China/


----------



## HKG

.









.










.









.









.









.


----------



## geococcyx

I love China! One of my favourite countries in the world...can´t wait to visit. More pics, please! :cheers2:


----------



## HKG

Thanks!

Hong Kong city skyline @ July 2012
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee424/lhasaguy-3/Chinese Cities/


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Sanqing Mountain @ June 2012
http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj630/Lhasaguy-7/


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

What's the name of this big flower?
From Beijing.
http://user.qzone.qq.com/27434113/blog/1341811206#!app=2&via=QZ.HashRefresh&pos=1341811206


----------



## HKG

- edit


----------



## HKG

Guilin Camel Hill 桂林骆驼峰
http://www.china-tour.cn/China-Pictures/Camel_Hill.htm


----------



## HKG

Beijing Jingshan Park 景山公园
http://www.thechinaguide.com/index.php?action=activity/view&activity_id=24

http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Lhasaguy8/Beijing China/


----------



## HKG

Beijing city, view from the Jingshan Park.


----------



## Linguine

awesome especially Guilin Camel Hill...:cheers:


----------



## Erran

HKG said:


> Beijing Jingshan Park 景山公园
> http://www.thechinaguide.com/index.php?action=activity/view&activity_id=24
> 
> http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Lhasaguy8/Beijing China/


This one is awesome :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Thankyou!

Puffer fish at Xisha Islands China @ April 2012

http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20439&pid=85810&page=1&extra=page=1#pid85810
Puffer fish 鸡泡鱼


----------



## HKG

Travel to Xisha Islands China @ April 2012

http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20439&extra=page=1&frombbs=1

西沙群岛


----------



## HKG

Beautiful Xisha Islands

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93485581#post93485581


----------



## HKG

Jean Yves Blondeau , French daredevil rolls over 99 mountain curves in Tianmen Mountain of China @ today!

Tianmen Mountain 天门山 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MydQF-0fhkY








.

Jean Yves Blondeau at Tianmen Mountain
https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....,cf.osb&fp=f495d1912703c372&biw=1366&bih=685































































331


----------



## HKG

Nanjing Plum Blossom Hill 南京梅花山


Plum Blossom Hill is a pleasant spot located close to the Ming Tombs on Purple Mountain. The area is a garden dotted with plum blossom trees, flowers, picnic spots。。。。。。
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20470&pid=85900&page=1&extra=page=1#pid85900













































332


----------



## HKG

-2


----------



## Metsada

Can you list the names of the regions of China that have the most beautiful landscapes?


----------



## HKG

Laoshan Mountain 崂山
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20476&extra=page=1













































335


----------



## HKG

Daming Temple, first built in the 5th century, located Yangzhou city, Jiangsu province.

扬州大明寺。

http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Lhasaguy8/Chinese Ancient Architectures/

Yangzhou city location










































































336


----------



## HKG

Qinghai scenery 青海 年保玉则神山

http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20483&page=1&extra=page=1#pid85947






















































337


----------



## Yellow Fever

The landscapes of Qinghai are very similar to western Canada.


----------



## ikops

HKG said:


>


Nice dress.


----------



## HKG

Thankyou


----------



## HKG

Hangzhou Westlake in the morning
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20609


----------



## HKG

Sunrise in Stone Old Man, Qingdao sea. 青岛石老人日出
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20611&extra=page=1&frombbs=1


----------



## HKG

Beautiful moon light in Qingdao beach.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557835&page=10


----------



## HKG

Wulan Butong grassland, located Inner Mongo, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20612&pid=86343&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86343

中国内蒙古 乌兰布统 蛤蟆坝


----------



## ArtZ

^^HKG, thank You so much for all the beautiful photos! :applause:


----------



## HKG

Thanks mate!

Autumn in Jiankou Great wall 箭扣长城
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20614&extra=page=1&frombbs=1


----------



## HKG

Body painting in Guilin.
http://tp.longhoo.net/2012-10/04/content_10061260.htm


----------



## HKG

Xinjiang
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20628&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86373


----------



## HKG

Inner Mongolia 内蒙古 将军泡子 观日出
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20631&pid=86378&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86378


----------



## HKG

Guilin fishing man -2
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=4993&page=2


----------



## HKG

Falls in Mentougou District, West Beijing at Mid-October.
http://www.globalpropertyguide.com/where-to-buy-property-Mentougou-975

秋染门头沟
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20637&pid=86388&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86388


----------



## HKG

Hai Feng Wetland, Yunnan Province, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20640&pid=86396&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86396

云南海峰湿地
海峰湿地自然保护区，位于云南省曲靖市沾益县大坡乡.
http://baike.baidu.com/view/2170295.htm


----------



## HKG

Wugong Mountain, Jiangxi Province, China.

中国江西省 武功山
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20476&pid=86414&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86414


----------



## HKG

Hohhot Great Mosque, Inner Mongolia , China @ August 2012
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20647&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86416


----------



## HKG

Mt Gongga, Sichuan Province, China.


四川贡嘎山
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20476&pid=86451&page=1&extra=#pid86451













































395


----------



## HKG

Shanxi Jinci Temple 山西 晋祠
http://www.travelchinaguide.com/attraction/shanxi/taiyuan/jinci_temple.htm

Jinci Temple has a long history, which can be traced back to the Western Zhou Dynasty (11th century BC to 711 BC), when King Cheng made his younger brother Yu a leader of one of his states. Yu was an intelligent leader who devoted all his energies to making the state prosperous, so his descendants built a temple for him after his death, in order to honor his achievement.

http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Lhasaguy8/Chinese Ancient Architectures/


----------



## HKG

Jinci Temple -2

is a combination of historical cultural relics and beautiful landscapes. The welcoming boughs of a multitude of ancient trees provide an eye-catching entrance to the temple. Beyond this, the numerous halls, cabinets, pavilions and bridges are guaranteed to keep any visitor enthralled.


----------



## HKG

Jinci Temple -3

ancient relics


----------



## HKG

Jinan Falls Valley @ Oct 2012
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19942&pid=86468&page=1&extra=page=2#pid86468













































399


----------



## HKG

Big snow in the Greatwall today!
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20671&pid=86488&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86488


----------



## HKG

skyscrapers in Shanghai, beautiful! @ 15-11-2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98006727#post98006727


----------



## ArtZ

Thank you for the photos. Shanghai has one of world's best skylines. Only HK, Dubai and NYC could be comparable with it. :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Fulong Inn ( 7th century) Chinese ancient hotel, located under the *Three Natural Bridges * in Wulong County, Chongqing City, China.
The Three Nature Bridges are natural limestone bridges. 
http://www.wzpy.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=106619

福龙客栈，位于重庆 武隆县的*天生三桥*下的风景区。

Chongqing location










Fulong Inn and the beautiful scenery






















































423


----------



## HKG

Shanghai Xujiahui Catholic Church @ 27-11-2012

徐家汇天主教堂


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful church! The white tower with a chinese traditional structure on the top also looks nice!


----------



## HKG

Jujing village, located Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province, China.
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-17453608-wuyuan-china-jujing-village.php

菊径村 位于江西省 上饶市 婺源县
http://www.xici.net/d179160922.htm













































426


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cute village.


----------



## HKG

Like you


----------



## HKG

Beautiful Lugu Lake, Yunnan Province.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338418&page=4

@ Sept 2012



































































































429


----------



## HKG

Huang Yao ancient town, located Guangxi, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20713&extra=page=1&frombbs=1













































430


----------



## HKG

Huangyao ancient town -2
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20713&pid=86666&page=1&extra=#pid86666


----------



## iskandarsuhaimi

Oh my! I love those winding roads.


----------



## HKG

Longwu Tea Village, Located Hangzhou, China.
http://www.hangzhou.com.cn/20050101/ca715081.htm

杭州龙坞茶村
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20723


























































































433


----------



## HKG

Wudong Ancient Bridge, first built in year 1456, rebuilt in year 1789, located Zhejiang province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20725

浙江临海五洞桥始建于明景泰间（1450-1456年），清乾隆四十九年（1784年）被大水所毁，现存之桥为清乾隆五十四年（1789年）重建。同治四年（1865年）又曾重修。桥梁结构为拱桥，五孔，故又称五洞桥。桥的南四孔基本大小相似，北一孔较小，拱券全部由长方形块石彻筑而成。桥全长75米，宽4、1米，高4、8米。桥面随拱券呈波浪形，由于年代久远，桥面已有凹陷。













































434


----------



## HKG

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HKG

Big snow in Summer Palace, Beijing city.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20727&pid=86687&page=1&extra=#pid86687


----------



## HKG

437


----------



## HKG

Snow in Lotus Pond Park and Beijing West Railway Station.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=20092&goto=lastpost#lastpost









438


----------



## HKG

Yuanyang Terraced Fields, Yunnan Province, China @ 2-3-2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98671749#post98671749


----------



## HKG

Shuangfeng Snow Village ( Twin snow peaks ), located Harbin, Heilongjiang Province, China.
http://www.trekiz.com/privatetour-571-701/Heilongjiang:-Shuangfeng-Snow-Village.html

双峰林场雪乡，位于黑龙江省，哈尔滨，牡丹江市大海林林业局境内、张广才岭中段。有两座近1700多米的高峰，两山山顶终年积雪不化，年积雪期长达7个月，积雪最厚处近二米。每年冬季，皑皑的白雪在负力的作用下，随物具形，千姿百态，雪乡双峰成了一个冰雕玉琢的童话世界。解放军"八一"滑雪场就坐落在这里。

photos taken on 22th Dec 2012
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20735&page=1&extra=page=1#pid86713

Harbin location



































































































440


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

amazing zhenyuan county!

maybe the most diverse country !


----------



## Linguine

amazing images. :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Thankyou!

河南苍岩山风景区

Princess Nanyang temple ( Sui dynasty 569—618AD ) located Cangyan mountain, Hebei Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=20932&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## HKG




----------



## Rio atrato

"GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA"

I agree, China is awesome

Is Skyscrapercity permitted for chinese citizens?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

bravo last pictures !


----------



## oliver999

Rio atrato said:


> "GOD MUST have SPENT a little MORE time on CHINA"
> 
> I agree, China is awesome
> 
> Is Skyscrapercity permitted for chinese citizens?


no. i am from mainland china


----------



## HKG

Summer Palace 2013
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20946


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

桂林会仙田园风光

Huixian field, Guilin.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19863

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## ArtZ

Jiuhuashan mountain, Anhui Province










by Kevin Schoenmakers, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinschoenmakersnl​


----------



## ArtZ

A scenery of Wuyishan, Fujian Province










by Loïc Milliere, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/loicmilliere​


----------



## ArtZ

Another scenery of Wuyishan, Fujian Province










by Brandon Barnett, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/woogapdx​


----------



## ArtZ

Xitang, Zhejiang Province










by Tianxiao Zhang, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianxiaozhang​


----------



## ArtZ

Landscape of Jiuzhaigou National Park, Sichuan Province










by Ly. H., on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/lylo0u​


----------



## ArtZ

Five Flower Lake at autumn, Jiuzhaigou National Park, Sichuan Province










by Stephen KWOK 郭福林, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/unclephen​


----------



## ArtZ

The 320 metres wide Nuorilang Falls, Jiuzhaigou National Park, Sichuan Province










by DocBudie, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/docbudie​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Great Update!


----------



## HKG

Guilin city 2013
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106128616#post106128616


----------



## HKG




----------



## ArtZ

Huanglong limestone basins, Huanglong National Park, Sichuan Province










by Roaming the World, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/yj-collection​


----------



## ArtZ

Jimingyi (old Ming-dynasty walled town about 1 square kilometers in size), Hebei Province










by Graeme Nicol, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/slavers​


----------



## ArtZ

Wuzhen, Zhejiang Province










by Xianyi Shen, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenxy​


----------



## ArtZ

Tea fields near Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province










by Ben Miller, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/benmillerphotography​


----------



## ArtZ

Harbourfront of Qingdao, Shandong Province










by Lawrence Anson Wong, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinatownchef​


----------



## ArtZ

Naxi family guesthouse, Tiger Leaping Gorge, Yunnan Province










by Johannes Jander, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/isnow​


----------



## ArtZ

Rooftops of Dayan, Lijiang, Yunnan Province










by Rita Willaert, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/rietje​


----------



## ArtZ

Xijiang Miao village (the largest village of Miao people in China), Guizhou Province










by Lingyun W, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wulingyun​


----------



## HKG

Beijing Lotus Pond Park 莲花池
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520477&page=4


----------



## HKG

张家界金鞭溪 

Zhangjiajie forest in Summer
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19863&page=2


----------



## ArtZ

^^Absolutely awesome photos of Zhangjiajie National park. Thank You so much for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## EMArg

I agree, they're awesome. Those mountains and chinese villages makes the perfect combination.


----------



## HKG

Thankyou!

祁连山 Qilian Mountain ( Chi Lien)
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/110042/Qilian-Mountains

http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21000&extra=page=1


----------



## Urban Legend

Wow! So exotic, so beautiful.


----------



## ArtZ

Huangshan (Yellow Mountains), Anhui Province










by Chi King, on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huangshan​


----------



## HKG

YF lets climb the mountains ^^
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19863&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## Yellow Fever

HKG said:


> YF lets climb the mountains


sure!


----------



## ArtZ

Wuzhizhou Island, near Sanya, Hainan Province










by Carsten Ullrich, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullrich/1808741098​


----------



## HKG

Sunrise in Zi Ni Quan Mountain, Xinjiang, China.
http://bingtuan.takungpao.com/lvyou/youji/201104/1130.html

新疆紫泥泉
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19863&extra=page=1&page=2

色彩斑斓的紫泥泉紫泥泉位于石河子市南部大约40公里处，属天山山脉北侧分支，距离玛纳斯河谷不远。此处群山叠嶂，奇峰凸起，山体色彩斑斓，错落嶙峋。登高处极目远眺，一片望不到边的丹霞地貌，仿佛置身于五光十色繁花似锦之陆离世界，不禁心生澎湃，叹自然世界之造化奇妙，不可言喻。

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Mogao Caves, Dunhuang city, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21012&extra=page=1


----------



## HKG

门源 油菜花开

Canola field in Menyuan County, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21013&extra=page=1


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

金山岭

Beautiful Jinshanling Great Wall
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=21014&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## HKG

北京房山区 圣莲山

Shenglian Mountain, located Fangshan District, Beijing.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106864859#post106864859


----------



## HKG

色彩斑斓的马夫冲水田, 位于湖北罗田三里畈镇。

Chinese rural town, located Hubei Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19863&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## HKG




----------



## ArtZ

^^Awesome photos. Thank You for the sharing, HKG!:cheers:


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Jinan Daming lake in summer
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107063970#post107063970


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Happy Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival!

Moon cakes for YF and everyone!


----------



## HKG

“天下山峰何其多，惟有此处峰成林” 贵州省 万峰林

*Happy Mid-Autumn Festival*

YF lets climb on the hills again ^^



Wanfenglin forest (Forest of Ten Thousand Peaks), Guizhou province.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...ws-Wanfenglin_Scenic_Area-Xingyi_Guizhou.html

http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1251742-1-1.html


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Giant rubber duck at Beijing's Summer Palace.
http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20130927000123&cid=1104

http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1252166-1-1.html


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Guangzhou Lotus Tower， built in year 1612.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?new...ac.1j4.27.img..3.20.1377.nbJUIfMt_es#imgdii=_

广州莲花塔
http://baike.baidu.com/view/164222.htm

Chinese ancient skyscraper ^^


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

edited


----------



## HKG

黑龙潭

Black Dragon Pond, World Heritage Sites in China.
http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1251713-1-1.html


----------



## ArtZ

Humble Administrator´s Garden, Suzhou, Jiangsu Province










by Josepha Richard, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humble_Administrator's_Garden​


----------



## ArtZ

Dahei Mountain, Liaoning Province










by Yoshi Canopus, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahei_Mountain​


----------



## ArtZ

Karst mountains around Li River, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region










by chensiyuan, GNU http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Lijiang_River​


----------



## HKG

I want to climb on these hills with YF ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

sure, just you and me.


----------



## HKG

Beautiful ancient park in Kaifeng city (rebuilt) 清明上河园
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608120&page=20



《清明上河图》的原画长528厘米，高24.8厘米，最早的版本为北宋画家张择端所作，现藏北京故宫博物院。

《清明上河图》描绘清明时节,北宋京城汴梁 ( 现 开封市 ）及汴河两岸的繁华和热闹的景象和优美的自然风光。
http://czh.fj61.net/show.aspx?id=1016&cid=31

全图（ 清份）

Ancient painting during the Qingming Festival in Kaifeng city ( Song Dynasty 960AD—1279AD )
http://czh.fj61.net/upload/2012-04/120424121027161.jpg

。


----------



## HKG

Kaifeng ancient tower


开封铁塔


----------



## HKG

beautiful Kaifeng ancient park!


----------



## HKG

Mount Sanqing, UNESCO World Heritage Site, located Jiangxi Province.
江西省 三清山
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Sanqing

all photos were found on Google image
https://www.google.co.uk/search?new...0....0...1ac.1j4.31.img..0.12.807.IUoJvM_Zld8


----------



## HKG

Qingchuifeng ( chime hammer) National Forest Park ，located Hebei Province.
http://ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=312657&extra=

河北省 棒槌山秋色


----------



## HKG

[/size]


----------



## HKG

Qinglongqiao Great Wall in Autumn（ part of Badaling Great wall ） Beijing.
http://www.greatwallforum.com/forum/great-wall-photos/2792-qinglongqiao-greatwall.html#post16901

青龙桥长城


----------



## HKG

The art of trees- Populus euphratica forest, Inner Mongolia, China.
http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1254362-1-1.html

内蒙古 额济纳 胡杨林


----------



## HKG

Ziquejie terrace, located Xinhua county, Hunan Province.
http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1254846-1-1.html

湖南省 新化县 紫鹊界梯田

梯田起于秦汉，形成、发展于宋明，成型已有2000年历史。是苗、瑶、侗、汉等多个民族数十代人的不懈劳作，最终造就了这一撼人心魄的人类文明，连同他们在艰苦劳动中创造的梅山文化，留给了这里一代又一代的后人。紫鹊界梯田山有多高，田有多高，水就有多高，这里没有一口山塘、一座水库，也无需人工引水灌溉，天然自流灌溉系统令人叹为观止！它规模之大，数量之多，形态之美，在全省乃至全国都是罕见的。国家水利专家评价其可与都江堰和灵渠相媲美，把这种自流灌溉系统称之为“世界水利灌溉工程之奇迹”

photos taken on June 2013

Entrance gate


----------



## HKG




----------



## rakyat Jelata

when i see China, i remember a little about Journey To The West film
This country has many beautiful spots and just like from the other world
SO MAGICAL !!!


----------



## HKG

Mount Namchabarwa 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109520981#post109520981

南迦巴瓦峰海拔7782米


----------



## HKG

Great wall on the mountain!
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=20778&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## HKG

*Guilin*


----------



## FM 2258

This thread is amazing!


----------



## HKG

Thankyou！！！

Baiyun Hill in Autumn, Guangzhou city.
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=143011&page=3

广州白云山的秋天


----------



## HKG

Cool video in Shanghai 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBXTxJoRjjM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HKG

Happy Chinese New Year! 624 posts in God thread!

Year of the Horse!


----------



## HKG

Wenfeng Tower, located Anyang city, Henan Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=21144&goto=lastpost#lastpost

Wenfeng Tower built in year 952, Wenfeng Tower is different from ordinary towers. This tower is bigger in the upper part and smaller in the lower part, odd-shaped.

This tower is 38 meters high, the tower body is octagonal and it has five stages. This tower is made of bricks, sculptured patterns on the red bricks.

文峰塔原名天宁寺, 位于河南省，安阳老城西北隅天宁寺旧址, 此塔形制特殊，上大下小，呈伞状.


----------



## HKG

Niu Bei Mountain 牛背山
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20476&extra=page=1&page=3


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Beautiful,.. both the girl and the scenary. Where is that mountain located?


----------



## HKG

Niubei ( cow's back) mountain located Ya'an city, Sichuan Province.
http://fantasticchinatour.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/discover-niubei-mountain-in-sichuan.html

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## HKG

Beautiful Huangshan mountain
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=15885&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## HKG

Huanglongxi ancient town is over 1700 years old, located about 50 km from Chengdu in the Sichuan province of China. It is named after the Huanglong river which flows through it.
http://www.travelchinaguide.com/attraction/sichuan/chengdu/huanglongxi-ancient-town.htm


Chengdu location










Huanglongxi covered bridge
http://www.ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=325094&page=1&extra=#pid558225


----------



## HKG

Inside the bridge


----------



## Japanac

Cool bridge! :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Huanglongxi ancient town -2


----------



## Yellow Fever

need to put on my X ray glasses to see the faces of the girls.


----------



## HKG

Liaocheng water city, shandong province. 山东省 聊城
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=6579276#post6579276

The terrain of Liaocheng is flat, mostly being an alluvial plain formed by the Yellow River,.

Liaocheng Double arch bridge on the river 聊城 双拱桥

http://www.ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=325600&extra=


----------



## HKG

Liaocheng Double arch Bridge -2


----------



## HKG

Beautiful Liaocheng river


----------



## Japanac

Awsome!
Can you show us ghost towns, please?


----------



## HKG

I only have some beautiful towns ^^
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=211303


----------



## Pals_RGB

HKG said:


> Huanglongxi ancient town -2


Pretty girls. :naughty:

Why are the faces masked? You can show us their faces. :lol:


----------



## HKG

Chen Jia Bao Greatwall
http://www.ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=359533&page=1&extra=#pid603889

Today I went on a hike of the Chen Jia Bao great wall, it wasn't a hard trek, I found it challenging because I am not a keen hiker, but I was pushing myself, I didn't want to lag behind!

This section of the wall is mostly unrestored, making it treacherous, particularly on the steepest parts!


----------



## HKG

Chen Jia Bao greatwall -2

陈家堡长城位于延庆石峡关长城西边，长城比较偏僻，去爬的人不多。
不过总体来看，陈家堡长城保存的还是不错的，也不少很陡，适合各类人群攀爬。


----------



## HKG

Climb to the top of the Dayingpan wall 大营盘 ( Big Camp Plate Great Wall ) . The stairs are steep upward, and even steeper down...
On top you will have a view to remember the rest of your life. Breathtaking. 
http://www.greatwallforum.com/forum/dayingpan/1949-dayingpan.html

徒步大营盘 Big Camp Plate Great Wall hike
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=204441&page=4


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Beautiful sunset in Summer palace!
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19803&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## HKG

Beautiful Chinese rainbow arch!
http://loveopium.ru/aziya/lunnyj-most-v-pekine.html


----------



## HKG




----------



## HKG

Old photo


----------



## snapdragon

so beautiful :bow: :bow:


----------



## Yellow Fever

indeed, did you take these HKG? you are a good photographer.


----------



## HKG

I wish ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

you might not took those pics but I'm sure you can take great photos.


----------



## HKG

Zhuo er mountain, located Qinghai.
青海 卓尔山
http://www.china.org.cn/travel/2015-08/05/content_36230257.htm


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from China! :cheers:


----------



## HKG

The 24 - Zig Road, located Guizhou Province, China.
贵州省24 道拐
http://www.dangerousroads.org/asia/china/4630-24-zig-road.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

The crooked roads indeed look dangerous.


----------



## HKG

Tianchi Lake
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...nshan_Tianchi_Lake-Urumqi_Xinjiang_Uygur.html


----------



## HKG

Zhagana village, Gansu Province.

甘肃 扎尕那小村寨
http://you.ctrip.com/sight/gannan426/52045.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its beautiful!


----------



## hhung

Beautiful pics! I wish I could travel around China!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, beautiful and very nice indeed :yes: :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez

AMAZING tour!:cheers:


----------



## HKG

Guangzhou Tower 广州塔 小蛮腰
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ngmchina-com-cn/library/Guangzhou Tower China?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HKG

Guizhou 24 road
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=21352&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## HKG

四川省 金川县
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21356&extra=

Jinchuan county, located Sichuan province.


----------



## HKG

Jinchuan county -2


----------



## HKG

皖南春色
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21358&page=1&extra=#pid88838

Spring in Anhui province


----------



## HKG

Spring in Anhui Province -2


----------



## Yellow Fever

very nice updates!


----------



## HKG

Zhuo er mountain, located Qinghai Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21364&extra=

青海省 卓尔山


----------



## HKG

Tibetan-Buddhism Institute, located Sichuan Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21366&extra=


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ very pretty.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## HKG

Sanxian Shan, located Penglai county, Shandong province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=21377&extra=















































Shandong province location


----------



## HKG

Yuci Ancient City, located Shanxi Province.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133423997#post133423997


----------



## HKG

Huayan Temple, located Datong prefecture-level city , Shanxi province.
http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/Lvwo2000/library/Huayan Temple Shanxi China?sort=3&page=1

山西大同 华严寺





































Shanxi location


----------



## Pak_Forever

Awesome pics....


----------



## Jan999

HKG said:


> *Guizhou 24 road*


ha that road looks like it's going to take a looong time to get through... :nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ and you would be luck not to get any motion sickness after going through so many sharp curves.


----------



## HKG

@YF haha

Jiabang terraces, Guizhou Province.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/thread-21404-1-1.html

贵州省加榜梯田


----------

